# beQuiet Pure Power 11 vs Seasonic Focus Plus Gold



## kingsmashy (1. Juni 2019)

Guten Tag,
Ich sehe mich gerade im Preisbereich um 70-80€ nach einem neuen Netzteil um.
Nun sind mir zwei Kandidaten ins Auge gefallen. Das beQuiet Pure Power 11 600W CM und das Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W.
Allerdings bin ich unschlüssig, welches ich bevorzugen sollte.

Das beQuiet kann laut PCGH Test mit leiserem Lüfter und 2 zusätzlichen 6+2-Pin Steckern punkten. Das Seasonic hingegen überzeugt mit einer 5 Jahre längeren Garantie. 
Da ich im Bereich der Netzteile nicht vollkommen im Thema bin, hoffe ich, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt und bedanke mich im vorraus! 

PS: Wenn ihr andere Vorschläge für mich habt, wäre ich da natürlich auch offen. Wichtig sind mir nur mindestens 500W, sowie teil-/vollmodulare Kabel.


----------



## Bebo24 (1. Juni 2019)

Das Seasonic sollte wahrscheinlich die bessere Elektronik verbaut haben. Jedenfalls können die die lange Garantie bedenkenlos geben, da Seasonic wirklich nur auf Qualität setzt (zumindest meine bisherige Erfahrung). Zu beQuiet habe ich ich keine Erfahrungen. Und die "Pure Power" sind eher deren günstigere Linie, weshalb ich vermute dass die da nicht die besten Komponenten verbauen. Ich gehe davon aus dass die verbauten Komponenten darin aber auch sehr gut sind, nur sind die bei Seasonic wahrscheinlich noch einen Tick besser. Ob das in der Praxis wirklich relevant ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

Ansonsten hast Du die Lautstärke angesprochen. Wenn Du großen Wert darauf legst, dann bietet das Seasonic laut Beschreibung auf Geizhals auch einen semi-passiven Modus an. Dann ist das Seasonic im unteren Lastbereich völlig unhörbar. Und das Seasonic ist vollmodular, von daher würde ich Dir zum Seasonic raten. Es sei denn Du hast  ernsthafte  Absichten zu SLI- oder Crossfire, dann wären die 2 zusätzlichen PCI-Stromanschlüsse des beQuiet evtl. relevant. 

Ich hoffe diese Antwort hilft Dir etwas weiter. 


P.S.: Mir ist gerade noch eingefallen dass Du dringend schauen solltest, welche Kabellängen Du benötigst und wie lang die Kabel der jeweiligen Netzteile sind. Die sind nämlich manchmal recht kurz und reichen dann z.B. bei einem Big-Tower-Gehäuse nicht!


----------



## markus1612 (1. Juni 2019)

Gerade in Sachen Lautstärke dürfte das Pure Power besser abschneiden, bei der Technik sollten die relativ ähnlich sein.
Da das Pure Power 11 neuer ist, würde ich das an der Stelle bevorzugen.

Was hast du denn für ein System?

Ich würde entweder zum 500W Pure Power 11 ohne Kabelmanagement oder direkt zum 550W Straight Power 11 greifen, das 600W Pure Power 11 mit CM lohnt sich mMn nicht.


----------



## facehugger (1. Juni 2019)

Mit beiden machst du nix verkehrt, mit meinem X660 bin ich seit Jahren sehr zufrieden. Kann dir daher Seasonic wärmstens empfehlen. Und die sehr lange Garantie spricht natürlich ebenfalls Bände...

Gruß


----------



## Rolk (1. Juni 2019)

Ich wäre mir gar nicht mal so sicher, ob das Pure Power 11 leiser ist. Jedenfalls unterhalb von 80% Last, weil ab dem Punkt wurde das Focus Plus Gold im PCGH Test hörbar.


Edit:

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Netzteil-Hardware-219902/Tests/Be-Quiet-Pure-Power-11-Review-1269766/

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Netzteil-Hardware-219902/Tests/seasonics-focus-plus-im-test-1241873/


----------



## drstoecker (1. Juni 2019)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Gerade in Sachen Lautstärke dürfte das Pure Power besser abschneiden, bei der Technik sollten die relativ ähnlich sein.
> Da das Pure Power 11 neuer ist, würde ich das an der Stelle bevorzugen.
> 
> Was hast du denn für ein System?
> ...


Naja neuer würde ich nicht sagen weil die Technik/Bauteile vom straight 10 stammen aus 2014. das Focus kommt aus 2017. 
generell würde ich klar das Seasonic nehmen, auch wenn viele die lange Garantie in frage stellen, was man hat das hat man, was hinterher daraus wird muss man sehen wie bei allen anderen Herstellern.
persönlich nutze ich die Seasonic Prime Serie schon eine Weile und kann nur gutes berichten. BQ ist ok aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## facehugger (1. Juni 2019)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich wäre mir gar nicht mal so sicher, ob das Pure Power 11 leiser ist. Jedenfalls unterhalb von 80% Last, weil ab dem Punkt wurde das Focus Plus Gold im PCGH Test hörbar.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Dazu kommt dann noch: wer hat schon ein absolut lautloses Restsystem zu Hause stehn? Wenn ich die anderen Lärmquellen wie Lüfter von Gehäuse/Graka/CPU-Kühler rausnehme, könnte man sich eventuell um 0,1-0,2 Sone streiten. Aber so...

Gruß


----------



## kingsmashy (4. Juni 2019)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Gerade in Sachen Lautstärke dürfte das Pure Power besser abschneiden, bei der Technik sollten die relativ ähnlich sein.
> Da das Pure Power 11 neuer ist, würde ich das an der Stelle bevorzugen.
> 
> Was hast du denn für ein System?
> ...



Kabelmanagement ist mir sehr wichtig. Daher muss es wenn ein CM sein.
Das System bekommt nen Ryzen, welchen genau hängt vom Preisfall zum 3000 Release ab, voraussichtlich eine Vega 56, 16GB, eine 500GB SSD, eine 3TB HDD, etc. 

Ich hab beim Netzteil schon viel überlegt und die Straight Power Serie bei beQuiet wäre preislich etwas uninteressanter. Bin mir da sowieso unsicher inwiefern sich da ein Unterschied zum Pure Power bemerkbar machen würde. 
Hast du da irgendwelche Ratschläge?


----------



## kingsmashy (4. Juni 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Naja neuer würde ich nicht sagen weil die Technik/Bauteile vom straight 10 stammen aus 2014. das Focus kommt aus 2017.
> generell würde ich klar das Seasonic nehmen, auch wenn viele die lange Garantie in frage stellen, was man hat das hat man, was hinterher daraus wird muss man sehen wie bei allen anderen Herstellern.
> persönlich nutze ich die Seasonic Prime Serie schon eine Weile und kann nur gutes berichten. BQ ist ok aber mehr auch nicht.



Mir macht beim Seasonic die einzelne 12V Schiene etwas Bauchschmerzen. Man hört da ja sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen zu und ich hatte bisher nur Multirails von beQuiet. 
Andererseits wird das ja nicht grundlos 10 Jahre Garantie haben.


----------



## markus1612 (4. Juni 2019)

kingsmashy schrieb:


> Mir macht beim Seasonic die einzelne 12V Schiene etwas Bauchschmerzen. Man hört da ja sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen zu und ich hatte bisher nur Multirails von beQuiet.
> Andererseits wird das ja nicht grundlos 10 Jahre Garantie haben.



In der Leistungsklasse ist es nicht so schlimm, wenn man nur eine 12V Rail hat.
Multirail ist da nur ein nice 2 have. Bei größeren Netzteilen ist Multirail dagegen deutlich besser.

Grundlos haben natürlich keine 10 Jahre. Der Grund nennt sich Marketing.
Du kannst dir auch sicher sein, dass die Garantie durch die Länge ne ganze Menge Ausnahmen hat, in denen sie nicht greift.


----------



## poiu (4. Juni 2019)

wirf nee Münze 

Also das PP11 ist etwas leiser, das Focus bessere Spanunngen & Co und längere Garantie 

Lese die tests und entscheide


----------

